# Gedanken zur Geldwäsche



## Unregistriert (8 September 2006)

Hallo,
abgesehen von der Illegalität dieser Geschäfte, wäre es doch denkbar sich das Geld einfach überweisen zu lassen und dem eigentlichen Besitzer zurückzugeben, oder?
Schaden hat doch dann dieses Pishing Unternhemen, oder?
Wenn die mir Geld auf mein Konto überweisen, dann kann ich es doch theoretisch behalten...wo ist der denkfehler?
Gruß

Melody

*Aus diesem Thread hierher verschoben und neu benannt.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Melody schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist der denkfehler?


> HIER <


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> abgesehen von der Illegalität dieser Geschäfte, wäre es doch denkbar sich das Geld einfach überweisen zu lassen und dem eigentlichen Besitzer zurückzugeben, oder?


Ganz einfache Antwort: Vergiss es.


> Schaden hat doch dann dieses Pishing Unternhemen, oder?


Welchen Schaden?


> Wenn die mir Geld auf mein Konto überweisen, dann kann ich es doch theoretisch behalten...wo ist der denkfehler?


Deine Überlegungen kannst du dann der Polizei und der Staatsanwaltschaft kundtun. Ich wünsche dir viel Glück dabei, nehme aber an, die werden von deiner Theorie nichts, aber schon gar nichts halten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*

natürlich werde ich das nicht machen....die frage war nur die, wenn die mir geld überweisen, wolen sie ja dass ich es weiterüberweise. und wenn man es dann nicht macht, können die doch nichts dagegen machen, oder?

wenn die leute zum geldwaschen suchen, die leute das geld aber behalten würden, haben die doch immerhin das geld verloren, das sie zuvor geklaut haben. 

und selbstverständlich müsste man soetwas MIT der polizei machen....


----------



## Greenhorn (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wenn man es dann nicht macht, können die doch nichts dagegen machen, oder?


Dann hast du eines schönen und nicht allzu fernen Tages Russeninkasso der härtesten Sorte vor der Tür ... aber WIRKLICH ... ohne Ironie !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*

Glaubst Du, dass die das wirklich machen werden? Wegen 500 Euro oder 1000? Wenn die so kriminell sind, dann haben die weitaus wichtigere Dinge zu machen als 500 Euro hinterherzulaufen, oder nicht?
Außerdem bekommen die doch gar nicht meine Andresse raus. Mein Bank gibt denen doch nie die Adresse....außerdem könnte die Polizei mich doch bewachen und den Typen schnappen.
Wo ist hier wieder der Denkfehler?


----------



## Der Jurist (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst Du, dass die das wirklich machen werden? Wegen 500 Euro oder 1000? Wenn die so kriminell sind, dann haben die weitaus wichtigere Dinge zu machen als 500 Euro hinterherzulaufen, oder nicht?
> Außerdem bekommen die doch gar nicht meine Andresse raus. Mein Bank gibt denen doch nie die Adresse....außerdem könnte die Polizei mich doch bewachen und den Typen schnappen.
> Wo ist hier wieder der Denkfehler?


Es sei denn, sie wollen von Anfang an klarstellen, dass mit ihnen nicht gut Kirschen essen ist.


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist hier wieder der Denkfehler?


Ganz einfach. So wie du dir das vorstellst, taugt das bestenfalls für einen James Bond/Robin Hood-Verschnitt in einem drittklassigen Film. Aber hat mit der Realität kaum etwas gemein. Aber es sagt einem schon der Hausverstand, dass man sich nicht auf Dinge einlassen sollte, deren Folgen und Umstände man nicht abschätzen kann, da man (Gott sei Dank) mit der Szene und dem Umfeld nie etwas zu tun hat.
Ich kenne deren genaues "Auswahlverfahren" nicht, weiß nur, dass es oft mit Spammails anfängt, aber du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die schon Vorkehrungen treffen, dass das Geld auch dort landet, wo es nach Meinung der Phisher auch hin soll. Die sind mit Sicherheit nicht so vertrauensselig wie viele ihrer Opfer.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## berend2805 (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne deren genaues "Auswahlverfahren" nicht, weiß nur, dass es oft mit Spammails anfängt,


guckst Du hier: http://www.nrz.de/nrz/nrz.kleve.vol...38964&rubrik=Stadt&region=Kleve&kategorie=POL


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessanter Link. Noch ein weiterer:
http://www.tirol.com/chronik/innsbruck/44006/index.do
Worum es mir beim Begriff "Auswahlverfahren" ging, war, dass die Phisher sicher mehr als nur die Kontonummer und eine Mailadresse ihres "Helfers" kennen. So anonym ist der gegenüber den Auftraggebern sicher nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## berend2805 (8 September 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Worum es mir beim Begriff "Auswahlverfahren" ging,


Da habe ich wohl ein bisschen unglücklich zitiert, mir ging es nicht um das Auswahlverfahren, sondern darum, dass es meist mit Mails losgeht, als Bestätigung von vorhergehenden Beiträgen.

Ansonsten kann ich den Vorpostern nur zustimmen: wenn das mal so schön einfach wäre, dass man Geld bekommt und es einfach nicht weiter überweist...


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2006)

*AW: Gedanken zur Geldwäsche*

... zudem ist es für die Banken die leichteste Aufgabe, den Empfänger des Geldes, das von Phishingopfern abgebucht wurde, zu ermitteln.
Da kann unter Umständen, die Polizei schon eine Stunde nach Eingang des Geldes vor der Tür stehen.
Jeder der meint, damit eine Geschäft machen zu wollen, hat auf jeden Fall die Polizei oder/und die Auftraggeber am Hals. Beiden ist er sehr schnell bekannt.
... übrigens, dann doch lieber die Polizei


----------



## Greenhorn (8 September 2006)

*AW: Gedanken zur Geldwäsche*

Man beachte, wer bei den Beispielen am Ende der einsam dastehende Dumme ist: 
Das Geld verschwindet spurlos via Western Union in die dunklen Kanäle, zurück bleiben die "Mafia-Knechte" und die wandern entweder gleich in den Knast und/oder dürfen kräftig blechen.
Und eine "Auswahl" findet insofern statt, dass gerade diejenigen, denen finanziell das Wasser bis zum Hals steht ("Hartz-IVer") zu solchen vermeintlich letzten Strohhalmen greifen dürften ...

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Überlegungen die Transfers der Western Union transparenter oder gar den Laden ganz dicht zu machen ? Die scheinen ja offensichtlich mächtig von der Geldwäsche zu profitieren.


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2006)

*AW: Gedanken zur Geldwäsche*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann unter Umständen, die Polizei schon eine Stunde nach Eingang des Geldes vor der Tür stehen.



Ich schrieb "da kann .....". 
In der Praxis dürfte das sicher länger dauern. 
Da sind die anderen schneller da.:sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2006)

*AW: Gedanken zur Geldwäsche*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165791#post165791
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77966

noch´ne Frage vom anonymen Möchtegerngeldwäscher?


----------



## johinos (10 September 2006)

*AW: Gedanken zur Geldwäsche*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> abgesehen von der Illegalität dieser Geschäfte, wäre es doch denkbar sich das Geld einfach überweisen zu lassen und dem eigentlichen Besitzer zurückzugeben, oder?


Wäre eine gute Sache! Aber lohnt das den Aufwand? Name, EMail, Konto, Telefonnummer könnte man nur ein einziges Mal nutzen, und als Ergebnis wäre bei den Phishern nur ein abphishbares Konto und vielleicht ein Empfängername geoutet. 

Und dass es Hausbesuche von den Phishern gibt, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Warum? Das wäre ganz andere Baustelle: Erpressung. 

Es gab Fälle, wo zwischen Abhebung vom Konto und Einzahlung bei Western Union sich tatsächlich die Polizei meldete. Da hat auch nie einer nachgefragt, wo denn das Geld bleibt. Normales Geschäftsrisiko der Phisher, nächstes Konto, neuer Finanzagent.


----------

